# Foods or vitamins to help ears stand up?



## 0pusX

We have a 13 week old female who up until last week, had both of her ears standing up. Now this week one is completely down and the other is partially down.

I know that they SHOULD go back up after teething but is there any certain foods to feed her or vitamins/supplements to help make sure her ears go back up after teething?

I have heard they "fall" due to the calcium being re-directing to the teething process, so can you add more calcium to her diet to help?

Any info would be appreciated!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Solid Gold Seameal. Don't start with the recommended dosage, work up to it over a week to avoid diarrhea.


----------



## m1953

0pusX said:


> We have a 13 week old female who up until last week, had both of her ears standing up. Now this week one is completely down and the other is partially down.
> 
> I know that they SHOULD go back up after teething but is there any certain foods to feed her or vitamins/supplements to help make sure her ears go back up after teething?
> 
> I have heard they "fall" due to the calcium being re-directing to the teething process, so can you add more calcium to her diet to help?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated!!


It is very true that many GSD pups ears drop while teething. Very common and nothing to worry about. This can go on for a number of months, even as until age one. It really is nothing to worry about and seldom needs any type of intervention on your part.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

If they aren't up by 5-5.5 months and it's important to you, I suggest giving them support. While it is true most will come up, there are weak ears that do not and need support (if the owner doesn't want floppy ears). 

One of my breeders recommends the Solid Gold Seameal if they aren't up by 4 months and she said it's worked everytime. Your pup is only 13 weeks so there is no need to worry at this stage. If they aren't up by 5.5 months and you want them up, use ear forms. (see current thread oh no for form link). If they aren't up by 6 or 7 months chances are slim they will go up (not impossible but slim at best).


----------



## Geeheim

I just make sure mine have plenty of things to chew on (ex: knuckle bones, bully sticks).


----------

